# incrementer une valeur dans applescript



## two (3 Septembre 2006)

voila je débute dans applescript et je veux utiliser une valeur qui s'incrément automatiquement genre 
set valeur to 1

et plus tard lui demander de faire passer la valeur à 2 , 3 et ainsi de suite

par la même occasion comment fait on une boucle sous applescript (je sais je démarre:rose::rose::rose


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2006)

Je pense qu'il suffit de faire

set valeur to valeur+1


----------



## two (3 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense qu'il suffit de faire
> 
> set valeur to valeur+1


  merci rémi 

tu sais s'il y a moyen de faire une boucle dans automator?
genre 

commandes 
commandes 
point A
Commandes 
commandes 
go to point A


----------



## Warflo (3 Septembre 2006)

Exemples de boucles avec incrementation:


```
set [I]valeur[/I] to 1

[B]repeat until ([I]valeur[/I] = 4)
[/B]set [I]valeur[/I] to [I]valeur[/I] + 1
[B]end repeat
[/B]
```
Ta boucle tourneras jusqu'a ce que valeur=4.


```
set [I]valeur[/I] to 1

[B]repeat while ([I]valeur[/I] < 4)
[/B]set [I]valeur[/I] to [I]valeur[/I] + 1
log [I]valeur[/I]
[B]end repeat
[/B]
```
Tant que la condition est vraie, on continue.


```
[B]repeat with [I]valeur[/I] from 2 to 4
[/B]	log [I]valeur[/I]
[B]end repeat[/B]
```
Incremente valeur de 2 jusqu'a 4.


```
set [I]ma_liste[/I] to {1, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13}

[B]repeat with [I]valeur[/I] in ma_liste
[/B]	log [I]valeur[/I]
[B]end repeat
[/B]
```
Où valeur prend à chaque tour les differentes values de la liste.
Tu peux aller voir sur iScript, très interessant si tu débutes.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Septembre 2006)

le site iscript.fr devrait t'aider.

notamment cette page : http://iscript.fr/base04.html



PIAF : GRILLED by Warflo... :rateau:


----------



## two (3 Septembre 2006)

merci &#224; tous


----------

